# Isis attack in Trebes, France



## Chopstick (Mar 24, 2018)

I have not seen any posts regarding this on the site but I have been following on the news.  RIP Lt. Col. Arnaud Beltrame. 



French terror attack: Officer who swapped places with a hostage dies - CNN



> Beltrame offered to exchange himself for one of the female hostages held inside the Super U supermarket during the attack, and was shot while entering the supermarket.
> When he went inside the supermarket, he left his phone on so police could hear his interactions with the gunman, Collomb said.
> As soon as they heard gunfire, police went in and killed the gunman.
> Beltrame died Friday night, police said.
> ...


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 24, 2018)

Damn....I am sorry LTC Beltrame passed....it was a very brave thing he did. RIP


----------



## Topkick (Mar 24, 2018)

Soldiers don't attack unarmed innocent women in a supermarket. POS.                                                                                         


"When he burst into the supermarket Friday, he shouted he was a soldier *THUG* from ISIS, witnesses said, before opening fire and killing a worker and a customer. He was shot dead by police on the scene."


----------



## Dame (Mar 24, 2018)

Well done, Lt Col. Rest in peace.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 24, 2018)

RIP.


----------



## Grunt (Mar 25, 2018)

True Warrior who did what he felt led to do in order to save lives!

Rest In Peace!


----------

